
Open sourcing the “quilt” view for iOS - michaelfairley
http://blog.1000memories.com/168-opensourcing-quilt
======
Kerrick
I prefer the horizontal "quilt" style to the vertical; I prefer rows with
differing widths [1] to columns with differing heights [2].

[1]:
[https://plus.google.com/photos/116367707637773884266/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/116367707637773884266/albums/5629024228917844321)

[2]: <http://pinterest.com/>

~~~
joshavant
Here's my MIT licensed implementation of a horizontal 'quilt' view:
<http://github.com/joshavant/JAGridView>

In fact, the inspiration behind this layout was Google+/Picasa albums!

~~~
christina_b
The horizontal one looks pretty cool too.

------
aaronbrethorst
Nice! I'd love to see you guys submit this to <http://www.cocoacontrols.com>

~~~
bvrlt
Done!
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/tmquiltv...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/tmquiltview)

~~~
kreeger
You also may want to investigate adding a podspec for CocoaPods.
<http://cocoapods.org/>

------
MaxGabriel
Is the conversion to ARC something you guys are doing or is it an open-source
effort?

This looks really great, by the way :)

~~~
bvrlt
It's in our plans but we don't have any urgency in doing it. If you feel like
doing it, it shouldn't be too hard and we would be happy to integrate your
changes.

------
mikeevans
Anyone done anything like this for Android?

~~~
Bretthuneycutt
We have
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thousandme...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thousandmemories.shoebox&hl=en)).
We're considering open sourcing this as well in the coming weeks.

------
akaru
I wonder how UICollectionView might help in designing these kinds of
components.

------
christina_b
That's nice.

